

Mercury-Redstone 1: NASA's 4" Rocket Launch - jah
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mercury-Redstone_1

======
jah
Video of the launch: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9qM3aVns-yQ>

